

A Visual Representation of the Law School Bubble - grellas
http://abovethelaw.com/2011/06/a-visual-representation-of-the-law-school-bubble/

======
scott_usa
I was about to forward this story to a recent law school grad I know who works
at an 'in sourced' legal center in the midwest, but then I realized it
wouldn't make him laugh like I did. Thank goodness for that $4500
communications class I took at b-school!

